
Gamifying propositional logic: QED, an interactive textbook - matheist
https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2018/07/28/gamifying-propositional-logic-qed-an-interactive-textbook/
======
matheist
> _part of the motivation of this project was to finally learn how to program
> in Javascript, which turned out to be not as formidable as I had feared
> (certainly having experience with other C-like languages like C++, Java, or
> lua, as well as some prior knowledge of HTML, was very helpful)_

It's fascinating to see what one of the world's leading mathematicians does as
their first Javascript project. I hadn't known that Tao had any previous
programming experience.

